# She ate most of a tube of dog toothpaste. Is she going to be OK?



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

While we were out, Pyrrha managed to find the dog toothpaste and eat most of it out of the tube. (She didn't eat any of the plastic.)

It's Petrodex Natural Dog Toothpaste. The ingredients are as follows.

*Ingredients* - Sorbitol, Hydrated Silica, Glycerin, Purified Water, Natural Flavor (Peanut), Xanthan Gum, Mushroom Extract, Benzoic Acid, Sodium Copper Chlorophyllin, Eucalyptus Oil, Parley Seed Oil 

Do we need to call poison control? Is she going to be OK? Has anyone's dog ever done this before?


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Why don't you call your vet and ask them these questions? I know that when my dog was a puppy and ate something that she shouldn't have, that is what I did. They don't charge you for a phone call.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Normally, of course, I would: The odd thing is that we don't have an account with a vet yet, since we just adopted her. Her health records are with a vet in another state. (She had her full check-up just a week or two before we adopted her.)


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

The sorbitol will act as a laxative.. you can call your vet but in my opinion this isn't life threatening. Call the vet who will prob tell you to call poison control or the toothpaste manufacturer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Look on the tube of toothpaste. There should be contact information on it. If you can't call the vet, call the manufacture.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I had a Golden that ate too much toothpaste once, but not an entire tube. She vomited and had bad diarrhea for a few days, but recovered. I would be concerned about the large amount of sorbitol. Call a vet to make sure it's ok.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

ASPCA | Animal Poison Control Center
"We are your best resource for any animal poison-related emergency, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you think that your pet may have ingested a potentially poisonous substance, call *(888) 426-4435.* A $65 consultation fee may be applied to your credit card."

I do know they are not supposed to have/ingest human toothpaste, which is why they have dog toothpaste. You can call any vet in your area as well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Candy, gum, toothpaste, baked goods, and some diet foods are sweetened with xylitol. Xylitol can cause an increase in the insulin circulating through your dog's body. That can cause your dog's blood sugar to drop and can also cause liver failure. Initial symptoms include vomiting, lethargy, and loss of coordination. Eventually, the dog may have seizures. Liver failure can occur within just a few days.


Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow

Definitely call a vet.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice. I will call the vet we're planning on going to and see if we can get some feedback.


----------

